# '66 GTO exhaust tips



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

According to Paul Zazarine's GTO Resto Guide, trumpet tip extensions were options on manual cars.

I mocked mine up as you can see in the picture below. I know it's too far out right now, I just want to cut the pipe once.

How far do the tips go past the bottom edge of the bumper?
I would like to avoid tarnishing the bumper with exhaust.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They need to go in about 6 inches, but the pipes need to be bent first. They are much too low. They need to come up about 3-4 inches. And installed correctly, they will allow the chrome to be in harms way. Regular maintenance will help or cure that, though. (polishing and waxing)


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

The ones that I've seen which were purported to be "correct" were tucked up into the bumper (slight radius'd cutouts exist) and pointed slightly downwards. I attempted to duplicate this on my '67 and they look really good in my opinion.

Here's what mine look like from the back. I can't find a pic from the side right now.

Chuck


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Chuck's install looks correct to me. I've seen them going straight out, too, but either way, his placement and distance from the bumper is correct.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks really nice! Chuck, if you have a chance to take a profile picture of them, that would be a huge help.

Thanks, guys, for the feedback.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mal, I'll have to take a pic and upload it. I thought I had one somewhere in my phone, but I can't seem to find it. I'll try to do it this evening, as there is a big car show (950 cars) gathering in my neck of the woods this afternoon and I'll be part of that with camera in hand.

Gonna be a busy weekend, but I'll try to get this done.

Cheers!

Chuck


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here ya go, Mal. Done correctly, you should not see the tail pipe from the side. I've seen alot of them that you do see the pipes from the side, but they were all aftermarket muffler shop installs. I just can't imagine that GM would have designed them that way.

Looking at this pic, it's obvious that the aftermarket bumpers don't align properly...If I aligned the sides, the center gap would disappear (or hit). Oh well, I have the original bumper still and can have it pressed and rechromed one of these days.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks fine. Thanks for the help.
I also agree, the view from the side should not show much pipe, if any.


----------

